# Ti Watch Suggestions Please



## nbp (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi guys. 

I'm trying to complete my Ti EDC kit and one of the last big things I want is a Ti watch. 

I'd like something that is classy enough to wear with a suit, but rugged enough for the field or stream; basically the kind of watch you can wear 24/7 and not worry about it. It must be able to be submerged without issue, as it will get wet often. It doesn't need to have a ton of functions, time and date are the only definite requirements. I'd like some decent lume on it if possible. Other than that, I'm kinda flexible. I've been wearing a Festina Sub Diver for a couple years now if that helps at all. 

Please nothing insanely expensive. Let's say $500 max, though something like $350 would be better if it can be had with decent quality. 

Thanks for any tips or pointers you can give me. :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes (Jul 5, 2012)

I wish I could find an Orient CEM58001B ... apparently out-of-production, and seemingly impossible to find now.

For a quartz model instead, the Seiko SGG711 looks sharp. Probably not enough water-resistance for your purposes, though.


----------



## Norm (Jul 5, 2012)

I wear a Tissot PR50 







No trits, but much lighter than my SS Tracer Sports, can be found discounted if you search.

Norm


----------



## archimedes (Jul 5, 2012)

Norm said:


> I wear a Tissot PR50
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Might also want to take a look at the PRC100, great looking watches 

Citizen Titanium Skyhawk AT Flight Chrono is another on my list .... ( as is the Sinn EZM10 :devil: )


----------



## Norm (Jul 5, 2012)

archimedes said:


> Might also want to take a look at the PRC100, great looking watches


Nice, I looked at it but too large for my small wrists.

Norm


----------



## louie (Jul 6, 2012)

archimedes said:


> For a quartz model instead, the Seiko SGG711 looks sharp. Probably not enough water-resistance for your purposes, though.



I have the Seiko SGG711 and an even cheaper Skagen 105LTX. The Seiko is fine, maybe the number design isn't everyone's cup of tea. I like the contrast and readability in various lighting conditions, and the GITD is better than most (not trit). Medium sized, I dislike the huge, blingy complicated watches. It's not particularly super light for being ti. The brushed ti scuffs pretty easily, too. I just sand or steel wool the band occasionally. The Skagen was cheap, but the matte finish hides scuffs better. It's very thin and light, no numerals, minimalist "designer" style. Eats batteries every year or so.


----------



## gunga (Jul 6, 2012)

How about a momentum format 4? Lume is mediocre but functions are good and definitely a durable watch.


----------



## nbp (Jul 7, 2012)

I kinda like that Momentum, gonna have to check that one out more closely. Anything else out there worth looking at?


----------



## red_hackle (Jul 7, 2012)

Seiko Titanium Samurai


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been trying to keep my nose out of this thread, knowing I'd be suckered in, and knowing I need my cash for an upcoming holiday...

So many pretty watches!

While well out of the budget scope of the OP - I've decided I want a Tissot T-Touch II


----------



## Norm (Jul 7, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> I want a Tissot T-Touch II


A bit too large for me Simon' I'm a day date, thin watch kinda person.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 7, 2012)

Norm said:


> A bit too large for me Simon' I'm a day date, thin watch kinda person.
> 
> Norm



Clearly, Norm, you've got nothing to compensate for!


----------



## ffemt6263 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a tissot t touch titanium expert and i love it. I was always a small thin watch kind of guy and was really concerned about the size of the touch. The diameter is actually quite nice but it is thick. Ive gotten use to it and really enjoy wearing it now. I must say if it wasnt for the compass feature i would have never gotten the watch. I just really wanted a watch with a compass so i would always have one without carrying another item even though it may not be the best compass in the world it can certainly help out in a pinch. Another watch that i believe is less expensive that i really like is the oceanous 5 motor. On the matter of price i am really not a wealthy guy...i work a regular blue collar job but sometimes its worth waiting longer to get what you really want which is what i did with the tissot.


----------



## guardpost3 (Jul 14, 2012)

I picked up an Oceanus Superchrono a little over three years ago, I love it. At the time it was the only option for me as I am kinda picky. I wanted my watch to be titanium, thin, solar powered, have a sapphire window, and atomic clock sync. It was the only watch to offer me all of those. I have worn big watches in the past and for the most part dont mind them, but really wanted something a bit more sleek. Anyway, when I bought it I got lucky, they were going for about the same price as the Tissot and I grabbed one on a one day 40% off sale:thumbsup:. The brand was owned by casio and they are merging them with their edifice line. Lucky to find one under $1000 now. 

If I had to buy a Ti watch now it would most likley be a Citizen, as they have several of their eco-drive watches in Ti. Solar powered, thin, sapphire windows on most of them, and prices starting around $200.


----------



## nbp (Jul 15, 2012)

Citizen seems to have some nice stuff in Ti. It's hard to figure the difference between some of the models though, they seem real similar. What do you think of this one?


----------



## Reijer (Jul 16, 2012)

I can fully recommend the Citizen PMX56-3002. Titanium with DLC-coating, solar-powered and dive-proof (200 meters). 
Finding one will be difficult, since they were on the Japanese market only. But they pop up e.g. on the WUS-forums every now and then. I love mine, will never let it go!

Check out this review over on WUS, with beautiful photos (author is also on CPF I believe!): http://forums.watchuseek.com/f305/citizen-pmx56-3002-jdm-pro-master-dlc-review-287137.html


----------



## ErichM (Jul 16, 2012)

Take a look at Junkers, they have some nice, affordable choices.


----------



## el_Pablo (Sep 27, 2012)

Tissot T-touch, polished or plain titanium, this watch its built like a tank (4years battery life) and Swiss made even the lcd


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2013)

Let this go by for a bit while I picked up some other items but I'm back looking at watches again. The Citizens seem like a solid choice. What do you guys think of the Super Titanium? Looks to fit the criteria pretty well and some good deals around the web. I like the look and they come in black Ti as well. Simple and classy, good water resistance, durable, Eco Drive. Anything like this that I should also look at? 

http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-us/watches/watch-detail/?model=BJ8070-51E


----------



## Norm (Feb 24, 2013)

Are there any compact affordable < $500 TI watches with trits.
By compact I mean a watch you'd where with a mohair suit rather than a wet suit.

Norm


----------



## archimedes (Feb 25, 2013)

Norm said:


> Are there any compact affordable < $500 TI watches with trits.
> By compact I mean a watch you'd were with a mohair suit rather than a wet suit.
> 
> Norm



Sorry Norm, all the watches I've found with those criteria seem to be "military-styled" and/or diving watches ... 

Although the google search did lead me to another watch I now want, however - the Azimuth Xtreme 1 ...   :lolsign:

EDIT - if you might consider steel-cased instead, Luminox does make some that may be worth a look - such as the "Field Watch" and the "Atacama" series.


----------



## Norm (Feb 25, 2013)

archimedes said:


> EDIT - if you might consider steel-cased instead, Luminox does make some that may be worth a look - such as the "Field Watch" and the "Atacama" series.



After wearing a Tissot Pr50 I find SS watches too heavy, I have a Traser H3 T5002 Super Sport but it's heavy.

Norm


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 25, 2013)

Norm, look at this: Traser Classic Basic Watch with Leather Strap - Black
It looks like an elegant/simple clean looking watch that could be worn with a mohair suit instead of a wet suit. LOL.

Not Titanium, but only 10mm thick, and not bulky. Shouldn't be heavy.



Norm said:


> After wearing a Tissot Pr50 I find SS watches too heavy, I have a Traser H3 T5002 Super Sport but it's heavy.
> 
> Norm


----------



## Gribouille (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello,

A little bit expensive but best in class : Hublot King Power Unico Titanium

Alternative Omega Planet Ocean Titanium

Regards

Gribouille


----------



## archimedes (Feb 26, 2013)

Gribouille said:


> Hello,
> 
> A little bit expensive but best in class : Hublot King Power Unico Titanium
> 
> ...



I don't think either of those are under-$500 ... :sigh:


----------



## nbp (Mar 8, 2013)

Just ordered this Citizen; got it for a good price on the web. Sold a flashlight to buy it.  Haha. I'll let you guys know how I like it when it comes!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 8, 2013)

nbp, the watch is not showing up via your link.

Bill


----------



## nbp (Mar 8, 2013)

Huh. It should, if you click USA as your location on the Citizen site. Anyways, you can just find this model on the site from the link. SUPER TITANIUM
MODEL: BJ8075-58E


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks, I did the click on USA.

Bill


----------



## Edi (Mar 8, 2013)

Norm said:


> After wearing a Tissot Pr50 I find SS watches too heavy, I have a Traser H3 T5002 Super Sport but it's heavy.
> 
> Norm


 

Tissot prs 516 is my next watch... It got me at first glance!


----------

